# Is Your GSD Good With Other Dogs?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is your GSD good with other dogs both in your pack and outside of your pack?


----------



## melissa3484 (Jul 21, 2013)

Both GSDs are great with other dogs if met on neutral territory. Now if a strange dog enters the back yard - another story!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It depends Masi is fine with her doggie friends and dogs in her pack,,she likes small dogs OUTSIDE her pack, is neutral to others unless they get in her face and then all bets are off..so not sure how to vote


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Molly loves meeting other dogs, although they sometimes get intimidated by her. Here's a couple photos of a recent event:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is great with all dogs in his pack, which includes dogs which belong to family and friends and even my parents fosters. He knows which ones to submit to and which ones he can play rough with. 

Outside his pack, it depends on the dog. Just walking down the street on leash he's still learning to ignore them 100% and on playdates he can play with most dogs and will adjust his play but he prefers the more rough and tumble/chase me type of games.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dakoda is good with SOME other dogs outside of her pack. It's been a life-long struggle with her, and right now she generally just tolerates strange dogs. With other females she can be VERY nasty. 
Nashoba and Acheron LOVE other dogs, pack or not. They do prefer to stick to their pack, and ignore/move away from dogs who are rude, though.

Our pack is a nice size, though. Acheron, Dakoda, Nashoba, Sir Nicholas, Klause, Schatzi, Bella, Leo, Thor and White-Cloud. Lol!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I have never seen Koda behave badly towards other dogs. But then again, he's only 2.5 yrs old.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans loves dogs, any shape and size.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan doesn't like nor dislike other dogs. If they come in our yard he will alert me but that's about it.. haven't tested to see what he would do. When we are out and about and we meet other dogs he sniffs and is done.. really just wants mama time.  I like it that way. When we go to the dog park, same way, he will always want to sniff every dog then play with mom. He rarely plays with other dogs the way most dogs play.. and other dogs can't play fetch with him. lol.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

So far so good, although he's not even 2 yet so things may change. Only 1 of my previous GSDs has been good with unfamiliar dogs, but the other 2 weren't. They've all been good with those inside their pack though.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Before Ollie turned 1 a couple months ago he was always fantastic with dogs in and outside of the pack, he especially loves little dogs. Now that he's 14 months (and still intact) he's starting to change a bit, becoming more dominant, less tolerant of dogs approaching me, and more protective of his pack. We know longer do off leash around other dogs. Now on leash is a whole other matter as we've been dealing with leash reactivity towards dogs since he was 6 months old.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Bella and Gatticus are good with all dogs but cats that are outside is a different story... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is 4.5 years old.

He gets along great with other dogs outside of his pack and he has several dog friends including a 11 month old male Doberman, a 2.5 year old male Doberman, a 3 year old female Doberman and until recently a 14.5 year old female GSD/Husky mix.

He is also great with his pack which temporarily includes a female ACD mix, a female Min Pin and a male Dalmatian.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I didnt vote, because although Dexter is good with both big and little dogs, hes only 9 months. Im sure this may change as he gets older. Im hoping it doesnt.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Msmaria said:


> I didnt vote, because although Dexter is good with both big and little dogs, hes only 9 months. Im sure this may change as he gets older. Im hoping it doesnt.


 He might have a few changes - maybe 6-12 months of bad adolescent behavior and then a change for the better closer to 3 years old.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Wylie is good with dogs in his pack and outside, but he is only 6 months and still very much a puppy. (He likes everybody.)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait... what's the difference between option 1 and option 4?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Wait... what's the difference between option 1 and option 4?


 
It's multiple choice.

Some dogs might be good with the dogs in their pack but they are not good with other people's dogs that are not in their pack.

Some dogs don't get along with their pack.


----------



## KimberRG (Oct 12, 2013)

Kimber is still to young to really tell but so far she is doing great with other dogs. her and the neighbors dog chase each other up and down are fence line all day and haven't heard a growl from rather of them yet


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep, Fwaddums is good with everyone.


----------



## Zeus'Mommy (Oct 28, 2013)

My GSD pup Zeus is a little over 4 months old. He is great with other dogs and shows no signs of aggression. Something that I have noticed is that he is an absolute wimp. If you put him with a large group of dogs, he will pick out the smallest dog (usually my friends 12 week old pit pup) and only play with that dog. He is terrified of larger dogs or overly welcoming dogs. If a dog runs past him too fast he whimpers and hides under a bench or anything he can find. I have spoke with a few other GSD owners and they said their dogs were the same way at a young age. I was wondering if anyone here has experienced this in the past? Is this normal, will he out grow it?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta is good with everyone in and out of the pack. Dax currently is but that could easily change as he matures.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine are both good with dogs inside and outside of their pack. I honestly have more posturing between my two intact males than I do with strange dogs (my boys get along great - but they do posture each other from time to time). 
I however rarely allow them to visit dogs on leash. Neither is leash reactive but I have had too many issues of other dogs attacking my dogs when they were on leashes and it just is not worth it. And it is good practise for the trials we go to. On leash = working and not visiting.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko has pretty severe fear aggression toward other dogs (multiple bad puppyhood experiences). He loves Rosa though. And we got him to become accustomed to and mostly ignore my mother in law's cocker spaniel. He isn't afraid of her at all, but he kind of likes to herd her and he would hurt her if he got rough so we don't really let them interact too much.


----------



## Beckch (May 23, 2013)

Ares is very friendly with all dogs. He goes to the doggy beach often and has been an absolute gentleman every time. We recently had a 3 month old puppy over at our house and he was very gentle with her - it's like he knew she had to be treated differently than an adult dog.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

lexie is not good with small dogs, she likes to herd them and gets rough, but medium to large sized dogs are fun to play with.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Lola is brilliant with little dogs and young puppys (not juveniles - they are too excitable for her), not so much with medium to large dogs.

Harry is great with large to medium dogs especially if they are tough and good runners - he loves them, not so much with little dogs or any fearful dog.

So I have an interesting time when out in public as they each like the opposite of each other!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Both of mine are great with all the dogs in the house and any that come to visit. Robyn is good with any dog she meets, but she favors puppies and small dogs. Midnite was reactive when I first got him, but he is now good with dogs he meets to. He is great with puppies, he lets them do anything to him, they can bite his ears, jump on him,etc. he has the most patience with puppy's out of all my dogs, which I never thought I would say.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Zeus'Mommy said:


> My GSD pup Zeus is a little over 4 months old. He is great with other dogs and shows no signs of aggression. Something that I have noticed is that he is an absolute wimp. If you put him with a large group of dogs, he will pick out the smallest dog (usually my friends 12 week old pit pup) and only play with that dog. He is terrified of larger dogs or overly welcoming dogs. If a dog runs past him too fast he whimpers and hides under a bench or anything he can find. I have spoke with a few other GSD owners and they said their dogs were the same way at a young age. I was wondering if anyone here has experienced this in the past? Is this normal, will he out grow it?


Dexter is 9 months and the same way. He picks out the calm dogs or older dogs at daycare. Im not sure what his parents were like. They seemed super friendly and calm, so I thought it was genetic.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is good with other animals. you can enter our house
or yard with a dog and there's no aggressive behaviour. when
my dog was young he was exposed to horses, cats, dogs,
flocks of geese and ducks, joggers, skateboarders, children etc.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko is only trustworthy around my dog Xena and some female dogs. Male dogs he just can't be around at all, he will attack them as soon as they get close enough to give him a chance. We are working on it but I'm not sure I will ever be able to really trust him around male dogs.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Ryker is so-so with strange dogs. Neutral if they are well-mannered or ignore him, but if they get obnoxious or in his face, then they better back the heck off. Occasionally he makes a friend and will play, but that is rare.

Solstice is nervous about strange dogs, especially ones the same size or larger than her because she has been bullied a lot by bigger dogs. With smaller dogs, she is less nervous and more apt to make friends with them as long as they are friendly and gentle too.

They are okay with each other. I just have to manage Ryker's resource guarding.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin is great with all dogs.


...some dogs being good with him is another story though!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

*Newlie tolerates other dogs at best*

Newlie isn't great with other dogs. I think, at best, he tolerates them. There are times, like when I took him up to the Halloween contest at Feeders supply, he did pretty good with most of the dogs there, but he did growl at one of them, I have no idea why. It was sitting a few feet away and not bothering him in the least. I have taken him walking on leash in a park with lots of other dogs around and in a yard (his trainer's yard) with other dogs and he did fine. (He did take exception to a little white dog once at the trainers.)I had hoped when we first got Newlie that I'd be able to take him to dog parks, but it was apparent pretty early that that wasn't going to work with him. Newlie is very territorial and I am not sure what he would do if another dog came in his yard. He is great with people, though.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Lola with a little white fluffy


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Depends on what you mean by " good with other dogs" 

If you mean runs up to and tried to initiate play, then No. None if my dogs are like that. 

If you mean, can easily be walked and controlled and remain relaxed around other polite dogs and the occasional impolite dog without losing their mind, being anxious, growling or barking at them, then Yes. All if mine are good with other dogs. 

My dogs have manners, except the puppy who is learning, they don't approach other dogs rudely, I don't allow them to behave in a dominant manner to other dogs, I lead them away from other peoples rude dogs. For the most part they ignore other dogs, unless we are in a safe social situation with dogs and owners I know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Leia ignores most other dogs, or casually sniffs them briefly before going about her business. She also will ignore other dogs getting nippy or pushy with her until they REALLY push too far. Then she tends to show them how she handled the big boys when she was younger lol. 

My first shepherd on the other hand... >>;;


----------



## DL.GSD (Oct 22, 2013)

My 8 month-1 year rescue GSD is good with other dogs. Not aggressive at all. BUT he LOVES to hump. Neutered 3 weeks ago and still does it occasionally. Sooo embarrassing at the dog park


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Strangely, my GSD seems to be fine with every other dog EXCEPT other GSDs. There have only been two occasions that I have heard him get angry with other dogs, and both times they were GSDs. Once at the dog park and once in his yard. I would think the recent yard thing was territorial, but just a few days prior he totally accepted a lab pup into his yard. He also accepts my daughter's BC in his yard no problem. I was actually embarrassed at the way he acted last week. My friend stopped by with her big old male GSD who is a big ***** cat and Tar tried to attack him. The only other common denominator was that both times this has happened, both dogs were on leash.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

My dog is good with all people and dogs. She wants to eat cats (not my cat, but any cat outside of my house) and squirrels. However, if my son is with her, she will not let other dogs go near him. She's 6 months.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My pup loves other dogs. However, he's overpowering and in your face so I don't let him get close. I'm working slowly on the whole being indifferent, he's not got it yet.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Depending on the dog... It's all 4. 

Storm loves her pack, and either loves or tolerates most dogs outside her pack.... she's a friendly dog and loves to play, just intense so it makes a lot of the general public a bit nervous. She can get a bit testy with other mature, dominant females.

Zira loves her pack, and used to love all other animals outside as well.... but now she guards her hips a bit and doesn't enjoy as much of the crazy play as she used to.... she's not a fan of that many dogs outside her pack anymore.

Duke loves Zira, hates Storm, and is not a fan of most dogs outside his pack. He's much better with other shepherds, and does have a few buddies at training. It's hit or miss with him. Other males are 100% a big no with him.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is good with his pack. One of the pack isn't good with him, so they are kept apart. 

He pretty much ignores all other dogs. He's a snob that way.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

in a word, yes.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is great with all dogs but he doesn't tolerate bad behavior.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Before Thor turned a year, I never had an issue with other dogs playing with him, once he was over 1yrs. old became an issue as far as big dogs, little dogs don't bother him, they can bark at him follow behind him and he just walks away, any big dog that growls or tries to show dominance over him it's a real big issue so I prefer just to take him hiking by himself let him chase deer, he enjoys running n jumping in the ponds and chasing rabbits. So yes with little dogs he's ok, big dogs it's a no no.....


----------

